# when is my fish going to give birth? Update!!! Pics!!



## meme (May 21, 2011)

Hi, I have a mosquito fish, and she is pregnant. I already put her in a tank alone, but I need to know when she is going to give birth. Here are some pictures:


----------



## meme (May 22, 2011)

Update, she had them! They are all doing awesome, but she only had five. I guess she is still young. Here are a few of my best pics, those little buggers are hard to photograph!  






















Enjoy!


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby fish


----------



## julieq (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations! I used to breed mollies a long time ago, and then got interested in raising a few other kinds (especially Bettas). Raising fish is fun. Congrats again on the babies!


----------

